# Is that a banana in your pocket?



## Ian 74 (13 Mar 2012)

[Originally blogged on CC: 19 August, 2011]

Been having a good week on the bike, nice weather and good company quiet lanes to gently spin down.





Been up a couple of mountain passes and pootled along becalmed lakes.





Been chased by an excited Jack Russell with anger management issue's (his alsation friend seemed quite mellow). Been buzzed by the RAF playing straffey over the solway plain. Been honked at a sworn at, cheerily waved away. Learned to put my chain back on the move and ride with no hands. All the better to adjust my constant companion, the trusty banana.





Its been a good week, I think tomorrow I'll do the same.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Mar 2012)

you cant beat a good ride


----------



## Banjo (14 Mar 2012)

sounds like paradise with Bananas.


----------

